# Ski shop recomendation



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2007)

Can anoyone recomend a good ski shop around the Hookset, NH area. I will be up that way this week from CT and could use a new pair of ski boots. Also if they know of a shop with leftovers from last year that would be great as I am looking to save some $$.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2007)

SKi Haus in Salem NH.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2007)

S&W Sports in Concord, NH. While you're at it, go see our resident boot fitter, Jeff Bokum - *Profile Orthotic Center*.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll give him a shot while I am up there. Greg do you go to any of the local shops here in CT or are you also diappointed in them. I am in Southington and never had a good experience at them. I usually end up purchasing equipment while I am on ski trips up north.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2007)

Ski Haus is a respectable shop. I picked up a lot of gear there when I lived in that neck of the woods.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> S&W Sports in Concord, NH. While you're at it, go see our resident boot fitter, Jeff Bokum - *Profile Orthotic Center*.



Thanks for the recommendation. Was up there today and was very pleased with the service. Ended up with a pair of Tecnica Diablos. Jeff even came out because I asked the lady about a couple things she could not answer and he was very helpful.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 25, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> I'll give him a shot while I am up there. Greg do you go to any of the local shops here in CT or are you also diappointed in them. I am in Southington and never had a good experience at them. I usually end up purchasing equipment while I am on ski trips up north.



I'm a big fan of Outdoor Sports in Wilton, CT.  Great service, good selection.  Ask for Tim or Bruce.  They fitted both my wife and I for boots w/custom footbeds.  We also bought out skis.  They have a great bike and boat (kayak, canoe etc) sections as well.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Was up there today and was very pleased with the service. Ended up with a pair of Tecnica Diablos. Jeff even came out because I asked the lady about a couple things she could not answer and he was very helpful.



Sweet! Did you mention AZ?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sweet! Did you mention AZ?



No why, did i miss a discount or some free swag?:-D Does AZ get something for the recommendation?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> No why, did i miss a discount or some free swag?:-D Does AZ get something for the recommendation?



Jeff gives a 10% discount to AZers for his services. I don't think the shop offers any discounts.


----------



## hammer (Oct 25, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Jeff gives a 10% discount to AZers for his services. I don't think the shop offers any discounts.


Jeff does great work...don't hesitate to go back if you want to get footbeds (which are recommended if you don't have them already) or need any tweaking done.

Did you manage to get any discounts on the boots?  I know that discounts can be harder to come by now...I bought boots last year (Diablos) and paid "regular" prices.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2007)

hammer said:


> Jeff does great work...don't hesitate to go back if you want to get footbeds (which are recommended if you don't have them already) or need any tweaking done.
> 
> Did you manage to get any discounts on the boots?  I know that discounts can be harder to come by now...I bought boots last year (Diablos) and paid "regular" prices.



How do you like them? I can't wait now to try them out.

The pair I got were 06-07 leftovers that they were giving 30% off on. They ended up doing a little better than that on them.


----------



## hammer (Oct 26, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> How do you like them? I can't wait now to try them out.
> 
> The pair I got were 06-07 leftovers that they were giving 30% off on. They ended up doing a little better than that on them.


Good that you got a discount...I shopped in November so there were none to be had. :dunce:

The boots are a major improvement over my previous pair...partly because my previous boots were 2 sizes too big (thanks to Jeff for pointing that out) and partly because the Diablos seem to fit my narrow heels and low instep much better.  My left foot is a bit longer, and I had some width issues on the right foot, so Jeff did have to do some work on them to get them to fit right.  Hopefully one more visit to make the canting adjustments and I'll be set...

Oh, and now I'm looking and the boots I bought are selling on REI.com for $220...now I really feel  :dunce:...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 26, 2007)

hammer said:


> Good that you got a discount...I shopped in November so there were none to be had. :dunce:
> 
> The boots are a major improvement over my previous pair...partly because my previous boots were 2 sizes too big (thanks to Jeff for pointing that out) and partly because the Diablos seem to fit my narrow heels and low instep much better.  My left foot is a bit longer, and I had some width issues on the right foot, so Jeff did have to do some work on them to get them to fit right.  Hopefully one more visit to make the canting adjustments and I'll be set...
> 
> Oh, and now I'm looking and the boots I bought are selling on REI.com for $220...now I really feel  :dunce:...



yeah, but if you bought them online at REI.com you'd have likely bought them in the same size as your old pair and then felt at least as :dunce: when you went to Jeff to have them worked on...and he'd have charged you by the hour and all the money you "saved" online would quickly be eaten up on labor charges...and you wouldn't have had them to ski on last year either...you know you skied better last season as a result of having a good boot fit.


----------



## hammer (Oct 26, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> yeah, but if you bought them online at REI.com you'd have likely bought them in the same size as your old pair and then felt at least as :dunce: when you went to Jeff to have them worked on...and he'd have charged you by the hour and all the money you "saved" online would quickly be eaten up on labor charges...and you wouldn't have had them to ski on last year either...you know you skied better last season as a result of having a good boot fit.


True...thanks for making me feel a little better about the extra $200+ that I spent.

The main thing that I would have done differently is that I would have made my purchase at a different time of year...I'm pretty sure the prices would have been better.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2007)

After I got home with them last night I debated if I should look online to see if I got a deal or night(you know that if you find them cheaper online you feel like you were had!), But everyone that had them were still asking $500-599 and none had my size. So I feel like I got a great deal on them (Diablo Pro Race) I paid $399.

Now I just need to ski on them a couple times to see were they might need adjustment.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> After I got home with them last night I debated if I should look online to see if I got a deal or night(you know that if you find them cheaper online you feel like you were had!), But everyone that had them were still asking $500-599 and none had my size. So I feel like I got a great deal on them (Diablo Pro Race) I paid $399.
> 
> Now I just need to ski on them a couple times to see were they might need adjustment.



o3jeff - I see you're in CT. Ever wander over to Sundown? We have a crew that skis there most Wednesday nights.


----------



## hammer (Oct 26, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> After I got home with them last night I debated if I should look online to see if I got a deal or night(you know that if you find them cheaper online you feel like you were had!), But everyone that had them were still asking $500-599 and none had my size. So I feel like I got a great deal on them (Diablo Pro Race) I paid $399.
> 
> Now I just need to ski on them a couple times to see were they might need adjustment.


I would not worry...$399 for the Diablo Race Pro boots is a good deal IMO.  That was less than I paid for my Diablo Flames...

Aside from the flex, would the Race Pros have a tighter fit?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> o3jeff - I see you're in CT. Ever wander over to Sundown? We have a crew that skis there most Wednesday nights.



one of his posts above says he is in southington.  i've skied both sundown and southington.  i much prefer sundown but would hit southington more if it was in my town.

edit: not trying to discourage anyone from sundown.  its always nice to meet new AZers.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> o3jeff - I see you're in CT. Ever wander over to Sundown? We have a crew that skis there most Wednesday nights.



Yes I am in Southington. Last year I went up to Mowhak for the morning ticket on Sunday a few times on top of going up to NH. I did see last year that you guys go to Sundown, after watching your vids, I know I could hang with most of you on the bump trails. Will have to at least make it a point to meet you guys up there this year.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 26, 2007)

hammer said:


> I would not worry...$399 for the Diablo Race Pro boots is a good deal IMO.  That was less than I paid for my Diablo Flames...
> 
> Aside from the flex, would the Race Pros have a tighter fit?



Yes, the Race Pro is a narrower shell than the Flame, 98mm last vs 100mm. $399 is a *steal* for that boot...the "street" price is $699 for last year's model.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2007)

I do have a narrow foot and coming from a couple year old pair of Salomon Evolutions, these fit a lot better in the width and they are stiffer than the Flame model that I tried on also.

I figured I got a great deal when I looked online and no one was really discounting this particular model, let alone there are not a lot of them left out there it seems. I hope I didn't get the sales lady in trouble for selling them for that price.


----------



## ZOG (Nov 11, 2007)

*CT bootfitter*

Just a heads up for a great bootfitter in CT.
Dave Newman is now working at Ski MArket in Avon, CT.
Dave previously owned Elite Ski and Sport in FArmington, CT
He has been part of the America's Best Bootfitters
Here is the site    http://www.bootfitters.com/
although I currently do not see his name there.


I had a very hard time fitting some race boots last year and Dave fixed it right, the first time after others had not been able to do.


----------

